# fly's needed



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

I am having the worst mite problem in my frog career and man has it crashed some cultures, anyone near me have some for sale I would love to cruise tomorrow to pick a few up, will take melo's or gliders, thanks. Off to bed, will respond tomorrow.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Got some from Kevin (Reef_Haven)


----------

